# I haven't sent a bomb in a while...INCOMING!!!!!!!



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am not giving this one away, let me just say Thursday could HURT for somone in....:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love when Western NY gets riled up!:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Was it something they said?

:tu

Bombs away!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

See... this is why you scare people


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like he is at it again !! :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

nozero said:


> Was it something they said?
> 
> :tu
> 
> Bombs away!


Nope - it was something they *DID!*

Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> See... this is why you scare people


No reason to be scairt...I havent done anything bad...yet!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Conch seriously you need to relax what ever they did could not have been that bad.:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont like the sound in his voice ....:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Stew - I am hoping this one will need a script for valium when it lands!! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Thursday? Who's delivering it for you, Old "Turtle" Sailor?

:ss:ss

All the best,
Al


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

In the words of the famous Idiot Kid, Alfred E. Neuman "What-Me Worry?"


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Look its like this, the Conch has been hurt, not physically or mentally but emotionally. He's been storing up all of this emotion in his shell for quite some time and he's no ready to unless the power. The power of the Conch. When he does I'm sorry to say that someone's gonna get hurt. It could be you, it could be me, it could be someone else. All of that doesn't matter, what matters is that we should all feel relieved that the Conch finally got a hold of his emotions and released them, hopefully not on us. But whoever you are when this things desends back to earth, and hits you squarely on the head, I'll call the corpsman up and attempt to fix your wounds.


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

Conch doesn't scare me. 





J/K :BS


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Thursday? Who's delivering it for you, Old "Turtle" Sailor?
> 
> :ss:ss
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!!!!:bn


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

tenbaseg said:


> Conch doesn't scare me.
> 
> J/K :BS


ME EITHER! (**Is it safe to come out from under the table now?**)


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Dammit...I'm going into hiding...

...just in case its coming this way...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

BLAH BLAH........














hiding under the table too!!!!!



Shawn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

No worries here....nothing makes it into Canada in less then a week!! Even longer if it's traveling from Canada, or in Canada!! Can't wait to see this one land!! :mn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> No worries here....nothing makes it into Canada in less then a week!! Even longer if it's traveling from Canada, or in Canada!! Can't wait to see this one land!! :mn


I am with Dragon on this one, Canadian shipping is so slow the half life of any potential explosive is reduced to that of a matchhead.

Hell the post office told me this morning that the package I sent of to Str8edge in Resolute could possibly be delayed from the 7 to 10 day norm due to weather


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!:bn


Keep it up you 2 :mn:mn


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Savvy said:


> Dammit...I'm going into hiding...
> 
> ...just in case its coming this way...


I really tried to hide, I just couldn't find anywhere good enough. Mark blew up my house today. Here's what he hit me with:










Camacho 1962 Perfecto --been wondering about this one, particularly this size

RP Decade Robusto -- Almost bought one of these the other day

God of Fire Churchill -- One of my MAW cigars, of which I had granted today, so now I have two

Camacho Special Edition 11/18 -- I've always wanted to try the 11/18 size of a Camacho, now I can

Opus X xXx Power Ranger -- I'm just looking forward to trying a power ranger, plain and simple...

Ok well since Mark has decimated my house with this awesome bomb, I'm going to ask you guys to bump his RG a bit, he deserves it after this hit. Thanks a lot Mark, I'm definitely going to enjoy all of these sticks.

I'm down right now, but I'm not out...


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

BY THE BEARD OF ZESUS!!!

:dr nice hit!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

holy :BS
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad you like them Jordan - you deserve a good bombing for helping me obtain some smokes from your B&M!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn it did land:r:r and land it did...wow!!:dr:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW, that was quite the hit! You don't mess around now do you!!!!!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Well done Mark, as always :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice hit Mark. Very nice.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nicely done, very nice.

Al


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

I warned you the Conch hurts when bites! Nice hit by the way, Conch.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Now that is a nice hit.

I have a few of those GOF's in my humi that I am dying to try. Going to be patient though.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

They are the best 1st thing in the morning!!:ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Hit!!! **Coming Out From Under The Table Now Since The All Clear Siren Has Blown**


----------

